# Not meaning to be really anal, but...



## Djent (Apr 25, 2011)

...every board has a mini little description under it, _*except the Luthiery, Modifications, and Customizations board!*_

I don't know why, but it irks me every time I go to the front page when I don't see a description underneath that board like every other board on the forum!

Do you have any plans on doing something about this?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 25, 2011)

It can never be unseen. Thanks for ruining me and furthering my OCD


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 25, 2011)

What has been seen cannot be unseen. To the OP, fuck you


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 25, 2011)

I never noticed that either... BEFORE.. jerk. :lol


----------



## Explorer (Apr 25, 2011)

I vote that the subheading be:

"For those who can't figure it out from that heading, you're too dumb to post in this section "

*laugh*


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought the title was EXTREMELY self explanatory


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 26, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I thought the title was EXTREMELY self explanatory



Yeaaaaaaaah.....  Should they put a subtitle under it that says "Luthiery, Modifications, and Customizations" for you?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 26, 2011)

*Luthiery, Modifications, and Customizations
*Discuss the tonal qualities of your truss rod cover.


----------



## DDDorian (May 8, 2011)

FWIW, there's no sub-heading because I casually mentioned that a forum called "'Luthiery, Modification & Customisation' or something" would be handy (along with a million other things) in an email to Alex, and one day it just randomly showed up The other forums Alex made since he bought the place (SOTM, Home Depot) had sub-headings cut/pasted from emails I'd sent - I didn't write one that time, so that particular forum doesn't have one.


----------

